# ABEKA books for sale: 4-8th grade



## bajiay

I have the following books for sale. Please PM me if interested or if you have any questions. Thanks!

ABEKA-Teacher Key-Arithmetic 4 work-text-Third Edition-very good condition-$8.00

ABEKA-4th grade-Developing Good Health-Second Edition-good condition-$5.00

ABEKA-4th grade-Understanding God's World-Third Edition-good condition-$6.00

ABEKA-Teacher Edition-Arithmetic 5 work-text-Third Edition-fairly good condition-$8.00

ABEKA-5th grade-Investigating God's World-Third Edition-fair condition-$4.00

ABEKA-5th grade-Enjoying Good Health-fair condition-$4.00

ABEKA-Teacher Edition-Arithmetic 6 work-text-Third Edition-good condition-$8.00

ABEKA-6th grade-Choosing Good Health-Second Edition-fair condition-$4.00

ABEKA-6th grade-Observing God's World-fair condition-$4.00

ABEKA-Teacher Edition-Basic Mathematics in Christian Perspective (7th grade)-Third Edition-(very good condition)-$8.00

ABEKA-7th grade-Science Order & Reality-Second Edition-fair condition-$3.00
(I have two of these)

ABEKA-7th grade-A Healthier You-fair condition-$3.00 (I have two of these)

ABEKA-7th grade Teacher's Key-Student Test & Study Booklet-A Healthier You-good condition-$3.00

ABEKA-7th grade-A Healthier You-Answer key-good condition-$3.00

ABEKA-8th grade-Let's Be Healthy-fair condition-$4.00

What to Expect When You're Expecting-fair condition-$3.00

FYI: I have taken into account that new editions of these have come out as well as the condition of the items. I feel that I have priced them very fairly. Will ship media mail, unless you specify otherwise.
Have any questions, ask! Thanks! :cowboy:


----------



## kinderfeld

Bajiay,
I got my box of Abeka in the mail yesterday! :banana:Thanks so much! It is all in good shape just like you said it would be. 

Thanks again!:sing:


----------



## bajiay

I'm glad that you are satisfied! You are welcome!


----------



## mammabooh

Do you have any of the 4th grade stuff left?


----------



## bajiay

I sure do! You can Pm me if you like and tell me what you want.
Thanks!


----------



## Yoopergirl

Do you still have the answer key available for Abeka Arithmetic 6 work-text (3rd edition)? If so I am interested in purchasing it. Thanks! Yoopergirl


----------



## buslady

Any fourth grade books left?


----------



## Nancylynn47

Looking for Abeka 5th grade Arithmetic, 4th Edition.


----------



## Danaus29

Jan. 6, 2021

This thread is over 9 years old and the person who started it hasn't logged on in nearly 6 years.

Some threads really should be removed from the database.


----------

